
Ask HN: Most hackable browser? - Kinnard
What browser gives the user the most power?<p>I think it&#x27;s ridiculous that I need to install a browser extension to do something as simple as block a list of sites. I want more power.<p>What browser exposes the most power to the user?
======
mistermithras
I think Vivaldi is one of the most configurable browsers out there but that
doesn't really answer your question. Or maybe I'm not quite understanding the
question. Opera used to have everything added-in by default (mail, vpn, etc)
but not sure if that's still the case with their move to a Chromium base.

------
fxfan
I don't know but try qute browser?

